# Seperated my shoulder



## VCS (Dec 30, 2012)

so i was feelin good at icetail in MD 
An decided after a couple of successful slow rails that id step it up a notch, go faster and add a 180...well i took a bad angle and on top of that i jumped 2 early...derp...i slowly see my boots hit the side of the rail 
i go over the rail
then i instinctively roll and i land on my left shoulder....then ouch...

Started at 2 P.M. 
Ate it at 6 P.M.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hurts like a bitch too doesn't it? .... i've done both of mine...:blink:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

VCS said:


> so i was feelin good at icetail in MD
> An decided after a couple of successful slow rails that id step it up a notch, go faster and add a 180...well i took a bad angle and on top of that i jumped 2 early...derp...i slowly see my boots hit the side of the rail
> i go over the rail
> then i instinctively roll and i land on my left shoulder....then ouch...
> ...


Welcome to the club. 



ShredLife said:


> hurts like a bitch too doesn't it? .... i've done both of mine...:blink:


Sheredlife, did you have surgery on either of them? My doc told me to forgo it. Not sure it was the best decision.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I _really_ didn't need to see that... :wacko:


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sucks dude, hoping for a quick recovery
I have done both my shoulders mutliple times :thumbsdown:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

naw no surgery for me. no health insurance either, but i don't think i would have even with it....

i did my right shoulder first and really badly - the tendon snapped completely and rolled up on top of my shoulder. most painful injury i've had yet and it took over a year to heal up completely....

.... at which time i did my left shoulder. not as bad this time but it still gives me trouble from time to time. i do still have some movement of bones in there (across my chest at the collar bone) but for the most part it doesn't hurt just moving around doing things. its worst if i sleep on it wrong, drive for too long, or try to use my upper chest for any "strength moves" - and sometimes when it starts hurting again it'll hurt for 3-4 days or something.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

word from the wise, DO your physical therapy. I had a shoulder injury from climbing and suffered for well over a year thinking it would heal. When I finally went to the doc I did 1 month of PT and was good as new.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

+1 to therapy... but who needs s shoulder to shred.. get your ass back out there.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

StreetDoc said:


> word from the wise, DO your physical therapy. I had a shoulder injury from climbing and suffered for well over a year thinking it would heal. When I finally went to the doc I did 1 month of PT and was good as new.


I should have learned this in the summer! sprained my ankle pretty good and it seems to be lingering into the winter:thumbsdown: Now i know for next time


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

onel0wcubn said:


> +1 to therapy... but who needs s shoulder to shred.. get your ass back out there.


Hurts like a sombitch on bad landings. Or even good landings if it's a significant drop.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Hurts like a sombitch on bad landings. Or even good landings if it's a significant drop.


pills can take care of pain :dizzy:... also don't need to be hitting jumps.. just get out and ride.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

StreetDoc said:


> word from the wise, DO your physical therapy. I had a shoulder injury from climbing and suffered for well over a year thinking it would heal. When I finally went to the doc I did 1 month of PT and was good as new.


+1. build up the muscles in your rotator cuff to strengthen the shoulder area and you'll heal quicker.


----------



## VCS (Dec 30, 2012)

onel0wcubn said:


> +1 to therapy... but who needs s shoulder to shred.. get your ass back out there.


Lol I couldn't even begin to imagine how that would feel

1 day later it hurts like hell to try to sit up and lay down
And will do pt for sure


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

VCS said:


> Lol I couldn't even begin to imagine how that would feel
> 
> 1 day later it hurts like hell to try to sit up and lay down
> And will do pt for sure


As soon as the pain lying down or sleeping starts to ease begin some very light rotator cuff exercises. Tons on YouTube to show you how. Search for rotator cuff rehab. Don't start the rehab until the pain eases.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

You should go see a sports doc, get it leuko taped and slinged back into position
You ahve a short span of like 4-6 weeks for you to hope that heals back into the right spot, otherwise you could have problems down the road.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do not take anti inflmamatories unless the pain is absolutely unbearable but there are other pain killers you can use

For ligaments to heal, in this case the acromio clavicular ligament, inflammation is an absolute must for healing. You need to brace the clavicle into a position or the scapula into a position where it can heal properly. Basically you want the body to rebridge between the clavicle and the acromion. It's a very short window for this to happen because your body is trying to find a way for it to bridge, but if it cant find the two parts of the bridge it's going to take out any chance, because long term inflammation isnt good for the body.

See a sports doc, NOW. Leukotape, K tape is your friend for this as well as a sling to restrict movement.


----------



## VCS (Dec 30, 2012)

I go see my doctor tomorrow he's will probably recommend me to a specialist


Right now I have my arm in a sling and icing it


And the doctor prescribed me naproxen...ur saying I shouldn't take that?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

That sucks balls, I separated mine last season and it still hurts sometimes. Now I'm laid up with a broken clavicle in the same shoulder, which also sucks balls.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

That's your decision to take it or not. right now in the acute stage, There are non anti inflammatory pain killers. Healthcare has this overwhelming obcession with Inflammation. If there is inflammation there's a reason for it, in this case it's because your body is trying to protect the area and figure out what to do with it. You want it to heal, so lets help that process along, not impede it with an anti-inflammatory drug

Make sure your clavicle is lined up with your acromion. Usually there should be a slight dip to where the joint should be. Basically you want to put that joint back in the right place and have the ligaments heal and hold it in place for good. Otherwise you'll be like me and have your clavicle move independently of the acromion. Sucks i learn this now that i'm in school for it :-(. Surgeon missed my AC sprain, PT missed it, GP missed it, everyone did. I dont' get how because there's a flipping bump there. anyways back to helping you

I wouldn't do surgery, my friend had a full rupture of both CC and AC ligaments and it failed so he has a bolt floating around in his body now lol. 
It's just an AC rupture by the looks of it. If you really want to know if healing is possible at this point i'd get an MRI to see if there is any of the AC ligament left.

Last words so you're not completely scared, even if you don't get surgery and even if it heals out of place, it's not the end of the world. Baiscally what you do is you have to strengthen all your muscles. It's a huge misconception that you need to strengthen your cuff muscles only for this. Many practitioners across the spectrum will say oh do this this and this and refuse to look at the whole picture. So don't worry if timelines don't work out

For now, Steps
Ice for pain. Ice is probably the best because it flushes out the bad and causes more bloodflow to the area. Eat plenty of omegas 3s so the inflammation is controlled, multivitains, vit c. Just eat HEALTHY. 
Position the sling so your scapula is in a nice neutral position and your clavicle is aligned with the acromion.
Shoulder must be relaxed in the sling or you'll make other problems.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

jml22 said:


> That's your decision to take it or not. right now in the acute stage, There are non anti inflammatory pain killers. Healthcare has this overwhelming obcession with Inflammation. If there is inflammation there's a reason for it, in this case it's because your body is trying to protect the area and figure out what to do with it. You want it to heal, so lets help that process along, not impede it with an anti-inflammatory drug
> 
> Make sure your clavicle is lined up with your acromion. Usually there should be a slight dip to where the joint should be. Basically you want to put that joint back in the right place and have the ligaments heal and hold it in place for good. Otherwise you'll be like me and have your clavicle move independently of the acromion. Sucks i learn this now that i'm in school for it :-(. Surgeon missed my AC sprain, PT missed it, GP missed it, everyone did. I dont' get how because there's a flipping bump there. anyways back to helping you
> 
> ...



We got a resident doc in tha houseeeeee (noted for future injuries.. im lookin for jml)

I usually ride with my sis who's a phys therapist.. got her doctorate 2 years ago and does all sports injuries. I'm usually taken care of right away if anything happens


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

I separated my shoulder 3 year ago. Tore all the ligaments and just felt like my shoulder was floating. Didn't actually hurt to much but the specialist I went to recommended surgery. Glad I chose that since I have pretty much all of my mobility back, still gets sore sometimes. Good luck with the recovery and definitely stay on top of the PT.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Feel sorry for the OP and hope he recovers fast from it.

What is the (proper) name of this injury? Is it called shoulder separation?


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Grade 2 Acromioclavicular sprain


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Grade 2 Acromioclavicular sprain


Thank you.


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah I just looked at my pictures and definitely had a Type 3 separation. My collar bone was sitting close to 2 inches out of place.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

well there's 2 classifications
grades 123
or Types 1-6
Grades usually refers to the ligament sprain (sprain = ligament tear)
So grade 3 = coracoclavicular ligament and acromioclavicular ligament rupture.

Types gets a little more detailed on the positioning and stuff.


----------



## VCS (Dec 30, 2012)

ig88 said:


> Feel sorry for the OP and hope he recovers fast from it.
> 
> What is the (proper) name of this injury? Is it called shoulder separation?


ty ty recovery is going along i guess 
the pain has subsided a little bit but not by much

and special thanks to jml22 my e-doctor :thumbsup:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Sucks. My friend broke his collar bone the other day while skiing on an iced up box. He even tripped down the stairs and had to catch himself on his right arm, which was the broken side.


----------



## shredheadjunkie (Aug 3, 2015)

*Torn AC Joint*

I seperated my shoulder about 7 months ago. I was actively going to physio for 3 months. After that I felt like I had full range of motion back, pain free. I started working again and training at the gym. About a month ago, the limited range of motion and pain is back only this time it feels worse. I think I just over worked it a little too much. 

As of now, my collarbone and shoulder is out of place, so I've been back at physio trying to get it re positioned. Unfortunately, my low patience and stubbornness got the best of me and now I'm in a worse situation. I can barley lift a glass or reach for something. I'm on meds Celebrix and T3 and even with taking those, I'm still in a lot of pain. Things like sleeping on it wrong, driving too long (stick shift) can trigger it. Forget trying to lift weights or rotating my shoulder back is a no go. According to my ultrasound I have an extreme inflammation. Ice packs and netflix are my best friend. 

It's a really shitty injury because I could have okay days and then extremely bad ones. I was told with any sport injury due to the shoulder it can take up to years to completely heal. I just hope I can recover quickly, get back to work and be able to ride this season.


----------

